# Country Flags



## Hyde

Please change your country and location flags to right location or action could be taken against your account. Real flags are important for discussions and credibility.

Some of you have recently changed your flags to Norfolk Island, Palestine and North Korea, please change it to correct location immediately or warning/infractions may follow due to violation of forum rules.

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

@Zakii
could you check the flag of @Czar786

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Axis Of Logic

Zakii said:


> Please change your country flag to right location or action could be taken against your account. Real flags are important for discussions and credibility.
> 
> Some of you have recently changed your flags to Norfolk Island, Palestine and North Korea, please change it to correct location immediately or warning/infractions might follow due to breach of fake flag rule.



I have a Pakistani flag but I am from IOK. Is there any flag of AJK?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hyde

Danish_Mir said:


> I have a Pakistani flag but I am from IOK. Is there any flag of AJK?



Fine, keep it as it is

But make sure you always write Srinagar, Kashmir in your location as your IP address was located in India and MODs might consider it as incorrect location

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Axis Of Logic

Zakii said:


> Fine, keep it as it is



Thank you ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Agnostic_Indian said:


> @Zakii
> could you check the flag of @Czar786



It's not a discussion thread but please do report the fake flag holders in this thread

The action taken against them may not be acknowledged in public but still we would know what to do next against such violators.

PS: Czar is clear, Please don't accuse each other

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## livingdead

Good, I wanted this to happen....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indian_foxhound

but we have tow flag optn right... zakiimdo one thing 1st one counrty u belong n 2nd one is from ur ip..... so things will be much clr..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Zakii said:


> Please change your country flag to right location or action could be taken against your account. Real flags are important for discussions and credibility.
> 
> Some of you have recently changed your flags to Norfolk Island, Palestine and North Korea, please change it to correct location immediately or warning/infractions may follow due to violation of forum rules.



yaar ye kya baat hoi we don't want to host country flag. whats issue here . second flag is our choice 1st must be nation .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

Imran Khan said:


> yaar ye kya baat hoi we don't want to host country flag. whats issue here . second flag is our choice 1st must be nation .



location flag(second) should be where you currently are.. other one keep anything you like..


----------



## Skies

Zakii said:


> Please change your country and location flags to right location or action could be taken against your account. *Real flags are important for discussions and credibility.*
> 
> Some of you have recently changed your flags to Norfolk Island, Palestine and North Korea, please change it to correct location immediately or warning/infractions may follow due to violation of forum rules.



I understand the problem of confusion but *what is the solution for me* who do not want to represent *any country in this world*? 

There should be* non-flag member option*, so people do not get confused.


There are other Bangladeshis with wrong flags, like Al-zakir, M_saint, animelife, Kobiraaz, 

from other countries like D1bong who is Kashmiri

I do not think Al-zakir, M_saint and D1bong are going to change their flags.


----------



## Sugarcane

Good - Ban all false flaggers

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## livingdead

LoveIcon said:


> Good - Ban all false flaggers


where is greater punjab in iran?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

LoveIcon said:


> Good - Ban all false flaggers



False flagger is one thing, and do not representing any country is another thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Ojana said:


> I understand the problem of confusion but *what is the solution for me* who do not want to represent *any country in this world*?
> 
> There should be* non-flag member option*, so people do not get confused.
> 
> 
> There are other Bangladeshis with wrong flags, like Al-zakir, M_saint, animelife, Kobiraaz,
> 
> from other countries like D1bong who is Kashmiri
> 
> I do not think Al-zakir, M_saint and D1bong are going to change their flags.



Sir I am sure all of you have the passport of a country so you are not stateless refugees. The members you mentioned also represent a nation and they should choose the country of their residence and the country they are affiliated with.

You Sir, please change your flags to Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skies

ok if this member changes his flag, then I will change mine.

www.defence.pk/forums/member.php?u=1782

*Rule has to be same for all*

right?


----------



## livingdead

Ojana said:


> ok if this member change his flag, then I will change mine.
> 
> www.defence.pk/forums/member.php?u=1782
> 
> Rule has to be same for all



man.. first change yours.. others are not online.. dont be like a school kid..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

hinduguy said:


> man.. first change yours.. others are not online.. dont be like a school kid..



I will stop posing till then.





> You *Sir*, please change your flags to Bangladesh



please do not call me that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

Ojana said:


> I will stop posing till then.



you are you so obstinate.. there are many members who will have to change it.. we are going to force them..
now join with me. change your own flag. and lets force the rest.. deal ? 

because he is going to say same.. and all will wait for others to change.. this will take ages..


----------



## Skies

hinduguy said:


> *you are you so obstinate.. *there are many members who will have to change it.. we are going to force them..
> now join with me. change your own flag. and lets force the rest.. deal ?
> 
> because he is going to say same.. and all will wait for others to change.. this will take ages..



I thought one year before changing my flag,

If Dobang1 can use wrong flag , then why cant I. rules are equal to all.


----------



## Hyde

Like I said earlier, this is not a discussion thread

Please use PM option for any queries

Read your PM Ojana

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Zakii said:


> Like I said earlier, this is not a discussion thread
> 
> Please use PM option for any queries
> 
> Read your PM Ojana



matlab ap ne answer nhi dena  ab banda her baat per PM kerta hoa acha lagta hai sir ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Imran Khan said:


> matlab ap ne answer nhi dena  ab banda her baat per PM kerta hoa acha lagta hai sir ?


Sir the policy is simple, every user must choose the right flag and if there is a user who did not, he will have to correct it.

This rule applies to all. We treat every member special and would like to request them directly, there is no need to compare yourself to others. All others will also be requested the same thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Imran Khan

Zakii said:


> Sir the policy is simple, every user must choose the right flag and if there is a user who did not, he will have to correct it.
> 
> This rule applies to all. We treat every member special and would like to request them directly, there is no need to compare yourself to others. All others will also be requested the same thing.



sir jee ye kya baat hoi hum host country ka flag nhi lagana chahty bus hamara dil nhi kerta . orherwise flag option hi hata di jaay hamary profile se simple .


----------



## Spring Onion

Ojana said:


> ok if this member changes his flag, then I will change mine.
> 
> www.defence.pk/forums/member.php?u=1782
> 
> *Rule has to be same for all*
> 
> 
> 
> right?



 but he is NOT using any country's flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

Spring Onion said:


> but he is NOT using any country's flag.


 he is using the flag of






u can see his posts


----------



## Skies

Ok, just because I like PDF and the management board, I am changing it. 

But rule has to be same for all.  

At the same time, this is not complete freedom by pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hyde

I see most users has changed their flags to right location. Please do report here or PM me if anybody is left

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mattrixx

Its a relief actually. Some confused Bangladeshis are doing this. Plz take hard steps on this.


----------



## Mattrixx

kobiraaz, animelive, Roybot 

Plz check them @Zakii.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

@Jessica_L madam, are you in americas or pakistan, change your flag accordingly please

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

Mattrixx said:


> Its a relief actually. *Some confused Bangladeshis* are doing this. Plz take hard steps on this.



I am not confused, I have choice

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## livingdead

Ojana said:


> I am not confused, I have choice



you are a bangladeshi hindu who likes Indians.. but scared that others will judge him..


----------



## Skies

hinduguy said:


> you are a bangladeshi hindu who likes Indians.. but scared that others will judge him..



you another of those Indians who can't stop interfering

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## livingdead

Ojana said:


> you another of those Indians who can't stop interfering



sorry vai............


----------



## Jade

Good decision by Management


----------



## kobiraaz

Ojana said:


> I understand the problem of confusion but *what is the solution for me* who do not want to represent *any country in this world*?
> 
> There should be* non-flag member option*, so people do not get confused.
> 
> 
> There are other Bangladeshis with wrong flags, like Al-zakir, M_saint, animelife, Kobiraaz,
> 
> from other countries like D1bong who is Kashmiri
> 
> I do not think Al-zakir, M_saint and D1bong are going to change their flags.



thank you very much mod helper :| i was a palestinian in my heart :| you ruined it :-(

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skies

My dear @Al-zakir bhai , u have a bad news here

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kobiraaz

Mattrixx said:


> kobiraaz, animelive, Roybot
> 
> Plz check them @Zakii.



ne ebar amar avatar re report kor

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## livingdead

kobiraaz said:


> ne ebar amar avatar re report kor



lol.. this one is pure genius..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Great decision.


----------



## Mattrixx

kobiraaz said:


> ne ebar amar avatar re report kor



Ja beta gejash na.


----------



## Mattrixx

@Zakii plz check @SajeevJino

Many indian posters intentionally use the flag of pathetic country Israel to bully us.
Is there anything to prevent that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

This is great decision.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xTra

Mattrixx said:


> @Zakii plz check @SajeevJino
> Many indian posters intentionally use the flag of pathetic country Israel to bully us.
> Is there anything to prevent that.


But, Bangladesh don't recognize Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

Mattrixx said:


> @Zakii plz check @SajeevJino
> 
> Many indian posters intentionally use the flag of pathetic country Israel to bully us.
> Is there anything to prevent that.


Report them to me and action will be taken against every false flagger

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mugwop

hinduguy said:


> @Jessica_L madam, are you in americas or pakistan, change your flag accordingly please



My flags represent my ethnicity!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

Jessica_L said:


> My flags represent my ethnicity!



i was talking about location..


----------



## Mugwop

hinduguy said:


> i was talking about location..



My location is written on my location

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

Jessica_L said:


> My location is written on my location


then you should change your location flag to the country you are in now. (second flag from left)
are you in pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

great decision


----------



## genmirajborgza786

I am a Canadian in Canada & my flags will be of that of Canada

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jbond197

Zakii said:


> Fine, keep it as it is
> 
> But make sure you always write Srinagar, Kashmir in your location as your IP address was located in India and MODs might consider it as incorrect location



The first one to break the rule is yourself only. Why do you want him to put wrong location flag in the first place? Srinagar is in India so his flags should be Indian. But if you want to consider his request emotionally then why not give this freedom to chose to everyone. Why are you forcing a bunch to follow Rule 1 and another bunch to follow Rule 2?

I agree flags are important while in discussion so we should always use the correct flags not based on ones emotion or fantasy.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## jbond197

indian_foxhound said:


> but we have tow flag optn right... zakiimdo one thing 1st one counrty u belong n 2nd one is from ur ip..... so things will be much clr..



+1000

This is probably the best suggestion.


----------



## EagleEyes

jbond197 said:


> The first one to break the rule is yourself only. Why do you want him to put wrong location flag in the first place? Srinagar is in India so his flags should be Indian. But if you want to consider his request emotionally then why not give this freedom to chose to everyone. Why are you forcing a bunch to follow Rule 1 and bunch of people to follow Rule 2?
> 
> I agree flags are important while in discussion so we should always use the correct flags not based on ones emotion or fantasy.



Kashmir is a disputed territory, Kashmiris can choose either flag India or Pak.



Jessica_L said:


> My flags represent my ethnicity!



Location should match the location flag, location field is more detailed like city or state.

Country flag is the the flag you represent on PDF, mostly originated from. It should be oriented to PDF so Pak flag would be fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RangerPK

I am from Lahore, Pakistan. I sometimes use proxy servers, so I think that might give you a false IP location. Would I get a penalty for that?


----------



## EagleEyes

RangerPK said:


> I am from Lahore, Pakistan. I sometimes use proxy servers, so I think that might give you a false IP location. Would I get a penalty for that?



No, its fine. We have ways to get the real IP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cyphercide

What nonsense....


I will use whatever flag I see fit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

cyphercide said:


> What nonsense....
> 
> 
> I will use whatever flag I see fit.



you will be banned then..


----------



## cyphercide

hinduguy said:


> you will be banned then..



We'll see about that...

Tera ban kab cancel hua..?


----------



## livingdead

cyphercide said:


> We'll see about that...
> 
> Tera ban kab cancel hua..?


main to ata jata hun... I always have 2 infra on my head...


----------



## livingdead

@Haseebullah .. please change your flag, unless you live in palestine..


----------



## cyphercide

hinduguy said:


> main to ata jata hun... I always have 2 infra on my head...



Phir toh tou humara bhai hai... 

Don't agree to anything that these fascists say!!!


----------



## SajeevJino

Mattrixx said:


> @Zakii plz check @SajeevJino
> 
> Many indian posters intentionally use the flag of pathetic country Israel to bully us.
> Is there anything to prevent that.





Zakii said:


> Report them to me and action will be taken against every false flagger




Indian Citizen Mostly in India but sometimes I will go to Israel and Get backs to India within 2 weeks ..I won't access PDF at that times ..Is it any Violations 


User Country Flag ::: INDIA

User Location Flag ::: Sometimes in Israel Sometimes in India

should I Change my Flags

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

SajeevJino said:


> Indian Citizen Mostly in India but sometimes I will go to Israel and Get backs to India within 2 weeks ..I won't access PDF at that times ..Is it any Violations
> 
> 
> User Country Flag ::: INDIA
> 
> User Location Flag ::: Sometimes in Israel Sometimes in India
> 
> should I Change my Flags



If you don't use PDF while in Israel then your stay there is irrelevant to any discussions so I suggest you use both Indian flags.


----------



## SajeevJino

jbond197 said:


> If you don't use PDF while in Israel then your stay there is irrelevant to any discussions so I suggest you use both Indian flags.



So if i use PDF in Israel atleast one time thats enough Proof

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jbond197

SajeevJino said:


> So if i use PDF in Israel atleast one time thats enough Proof



But your primary location at most of the time is India so I would still stick with Indian flag. But that's just me you can check with Webby or PDF management.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GR!FF!N

why don't we simply remove the country flag??because its the reason of rampant trolling here..Indians doesn't like Pakistanis and Chinese,Pakistanis doesn't like Israeli and Afghan.Afghans hate Pakistani.Chinese hate Philippines and Vietnam..so on and on..why don't simply remove the country flag so that they post not against the country flag,but against a post???whats your view on that @Zakii??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KingMamba

cyphercide said:


> What nonsense....
> 
> 
> I will use whatever flag I see fit.



This is not a democracy sir, insolence will be met with force.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cyphercide

KingMamba93 said:


> This is not a democracy sir, insolence will be met with force.




Of course not. Both of us would've been booted out long ago if it were one !!!

Instead, it's @hinduguy who gets the shaft!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

cyphercide said:


> Of course not. Both of us would've been booted out long ago if it were one !!!
> 
> Instead, it's @hinduguy who gets the shaft!!!



Please change your flags to right location if you haven't done so already.

MODs are here to implement the forum policy and it applies to all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARSENAL6

WHat about , if you don't want to reveal the location where you are at to people who troll you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

Zakii said:


> Please change your flags to right location if you haven't done so already.
> 
> MODs are here to implement the forum policy and it applies to all.



What about 'bhai zakir' his country flag is Turkeye & location flag india. I think he is not from Turkeye, just ashamed to show his rite flag. Plz if you can check that out.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

ARSENAL6 said:


> WHat about , if you don't want to reveal the location where you are at to people who troll you



Just poke me if someone bothers you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

ARSENAL6 said:


> WHat about , if you don't want to reveal the location where you are at to people who troll you


Sir we welcome member of every nation in good faith and expect them to follow the forum rules in return. If the member is willing to register in this forum he should be honoring the rules he accepts during the registration process



American Pakistani said:


> What about 'bhai zakir' his country flag is Turkeye & location flag india. I think he is not from Turkeye, just ashamed to show his rite flag. Plz if you can check that out.


I will check it out

Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## cyphercide

Zakii said:


> Please change your flags to right location if you haven't done so already.
> 
> MODs are here to implement the forum policy and it applies to all.



Done.

I don't understand the rationale but I will respect your authority over the matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARSENAL6

Zakii said:


> Sir we welcome member of every nation in good faith and expect them to follow the forum rules in return. If the member is willing to register in this forum he should be honoring the rules he accepts during the registration process
> 
> 
> I will check it out
> 
> Thanks



I'm all for showing where I am to Mods and to people whos intention is good on the PDF, to show my true flag where I'm located but to show to some people that have ill intention to troll , to single out group of people being backward violent, bigotry comments and worst case want them to die , is simply asking for trouble.

Never the less I will change my flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tk_90

There should be a no flag option


----------



## jhungary

in that spirit, I am changing my flag to my origin (China) and current location (Australia)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -SINAN-

Mods can you check @Keyxusraw flags.

He is a Kurd from Turkey http://www.defence.pk/forums/turkey-defence/256988-turkeys-protests-rebooted-69.html#post4358696

He knows Turkish. http://www.defence.pk/forums/turkey-defence/256988-turkeys-protests-rebooted-68.html#post4358658


----------



## EagleEyes

jhungary said:


> in that spirit, I am changing my flag to my origin (China) and current location (Australia)



It's the country you support which should be American. For example would you waive Chinese flag over US?

Probably not.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Spring Onion

GR!FF!N said:


> why don't we simply remove the country flag??because its the reason of rampant trolling here..Indians doesn't like Pakistanis and Chinese,Pakistanis doesn't like Israeli and Afghan.Afghans hate Pakistani.Chinese hate Philippines and Vietnam..so on and on..why don't simply remove the country flag so that they post not against the country flag,but against a post???whats your view on that @Zakii??



Mostly Indians use wrong flags. many posed as Afghans even. that was pathetic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GR!FF!N

Spring Onion said:


> Mostly Indians use wrong flags. many posed as Afghans even. that was pathetic



wow..thats BASELESS..how many afghan members are actively participate in this forum,eh??I only can remember only 2 or three..so,lets not divulge this thread any further with baseless claims,alright???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyde

GR!FF!N said:


> wow..thats BASELESS..how many afghan members are actively participate in this forum,eh??I only can remember only 2 or three..so,lets not divulge this thread any further with baseless claims,alright???



Historically there has been 15 or 20 Afghan members in this forum... Some of them were indeed false flaggers located in India under disguise in Afghan flags... but that's history and lets move on

This is a different topic all together so please no off topic posts from onwards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## neehar

jhungary said:


> in that spirit, I am changing my flag to my origin (China) and current location (Australia)



 are you not from u.s??


----------



## jhungary

WebMaster said:


> It's the country you support which should be American. For example would you waive Chinese flag over US?
> 
> Probably not.



lol maybe, under the right circumstance, my Chinese Passport reserve the right for me to wave a Chinese flag.....



neehar said:


> are you not from u.s??



I was born in the US.


----------



## livingdead

jhungary said:


> lol maybe, under the right circumstance, my Chinese Passport reserve the right for me to wave a Chinese flag.....
> 
> 
> 
> I was born in the US.



if there was a cricket match between USA and china (war is unthinkable), which side will you support.


----------



## jhungary

hinduguy said:


> if there was a cricket match between USA and china (war is unthinkable), which side will you support.



both side sucked big time in cricket, if the match was on, i will probably turn off my TV..........

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Major Sam

if i wanted to go on moon or mars. how i can change flag to that.. what if i am in plane while using PDF


----------



## livingdead

Major Sam said:


> if i wanted to go on moon or mars. how i can change flag to that.. what if i am in plane while using PDF



what was your old id.. waqar yunis? 
you dont have to constantly change your flags, as long as it shows where you logged in from, in recent past, mods are not going to finger you.


----------



## Major Sam

hinduguy said:


> what was your old id.. waqar yunis?
> you dont have to constantly change your flags, as long as it shows where you logged in from, in recent past, mods are not going to finger you.



what ever it was before it doesn't matter. i don't pretend like other guys where i am from . bec i am proud of where i am and where i am belong to!


----------



## livingdead

Major Sam said:


> what ever it was before it doesn't matter. i don't pretend like other guys where i am from . bec i am proud of where i am and where i am belong to!



Mod knows the best

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Major Sam

hinduguy said:


> Mod knows the best




yes ofcourse they do

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## janon

@Zakii @WebMaster :

'Black eagle 90' identifies as a Pakistani in all his posts, but his country flags are argentina and Azerbaijan. Also, many members feel certain that he is a duplicate id of 'nishan_101'. Please look into it.


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Zakii said:


> Please change your country and location flags to right location or action could be taken against your account. Real flags are important for discussions and credibility.
> 
> Some of you have recently changed your flags to Norfolk Island, Palestine and North Korea, please change it to correct location immediately or warning/infractions may follow due to violation of forum rules.



u might wanna look at @manlion he has both Singapore flags but seems to be an indian.
 @WebMaster


----------



## cloud_9

Umair Nawaz said:


> u might wanna look at @manlion he has both Singapore flags but seems to be an indian.
> 
> @WebMaster


He is a Singaporean Tamil.


----------



## Srinivas

Spring Onion said:


> Mostly Indians use wrong flags. many posed as Afghans even. that was pathetic



I suspect Sher Malang then, Since he is only guy mostly we see here from Afghanistan


----------



## Abdaali

Srinivas said:


> I suspect Sher Malang then, Since he is only guy mostly we see here from Afghanistan


Sher Malang is not an Indian he is an Afghan, We are every where fighting for what is our right

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Abdaali said:


> Sher Malang is not an Indian he is an Afghan, We are every where fighting for what is our right


 @Sher Malang is located in the UK but hasn't changed his flags.

And yes, *MOST* amount of 'Afghans' we get on this board as new members are found to be Indians sooner than later, engaged in bashing Pakistan [Fetish?] . Luckily we have ways to trace them down and send them to the land of 'Pinkistan' for good.

Lastly, we welcome 'real' Afghan nationals, and yes if they criticise Pakistan for some of its past dealings with Afghanistan, we take it and are open to debate.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spring Onion

Srinivas said:


> I suspect Sher Malang then, Since he is only guy mostly we see here from Afghanistan



NO he seems real but still you don't know  may be we catch him red handed you never know 

But many Indians disguised as Afghans were already caught and banned 
Many others from India still trying to disguise as Afghans will surely be caught

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Spring Onion said:


> NO he seems real but still you don't know  may be we catch him red handed you never know
> 
> But many Indians disguised as Afghans were already caught and banned
> Many others from India still trying to disguise as Afghans will surely be caught



We have a special radar for them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstarIN

Aeronaut said:


> We have a special radar for them



We will jam it


----------



## Srinivas

Abdaali said:


> Sher Malang is not an Indian he is an Afghan, We are every where fighting for what is our right



I an just joking


----------



## asad71

Some ships plying overseas use flags of convenience. Flags of Panama, Liberia and some more are used to avoid stringent local regulations in the shipowner's own country. It's possible some members resort to that measure. Also there are paid posters who are planted in forums. They would need to camouflage under false flag.


----------



## Sher Malang

Aeronaut said:


> @Sher Malang is located in the UK but hasn't changed his flags.
> 
> And yes, *MOST* amount of 'Afghans' we get on this board as new members are found to be Indians sooner than later, engaged in bashing Pakistan [Fetish?] . Luckily we have ways to trace them down and send them to the land of 'Pinkistan' for good.
> 
> Lastly, we welcome 'real' Afghan nationals, and yes if they criticise Pakistan for some of its past dealings with Afghanistan, we take it and are open to debate.



Lol sorry but what a joke mod you are!! check my ip and trace it where it goes and do it several times randomly to satisfy yourself where I am - I am in the heart of Kabul and tomorrow is a football match between your country and Afghanistan in Kabul after 33+years, would you like it if i share live photos/videos from the stadium?  

For a very short tours I move from province to province and sometimes to European countries on visa but that may only calculate 40-50 days out of 365 days in an year!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sher Malang

Abdaali said:


> Sher Malang is not an Indian he is an Afghan, We are every where fighting for what is our right



Thanks for defending bro, I was the same like yourself when I joined this forum you can read my very first posts here I had love for the people of this forum (Pakistanis) but what irked me most was their open support to anti-Afghanistan elements in their own country, their support for Taliban in destruction of Afghanistan, their support for their military and ISI to cripple Afghans and the state, their support to halt every assistance to Afghanistan from anyone, their support to see extremists over throwing the government and installation of a proxy regime, their support for hate and division between Afghans and many many other things - hopefully you will also see and witness their hypocrisy very soon.

The reason they hate me here is because now I have learned from them the same thing to support the anti-Pakistan things in their face! but majority of Afghans almost 99.9% who joined this forum was Pashtuns and all hated Pakistan to the core (not Pakistanis) but these people are still on a big denial that Pashtuns are their salve and will do whatever for the sake of Pakistan - and you know who they call real Afghans and real Pashtuns? those who live in a very bad state of life extremely poor and very much vulnerable to be exploit by their ISI against Afghanistan! 

Don't go harsh on anyone here bro I want your company here after being alone defending everything all this long. Just state the facts to them if you are in Afghanistan, that badly annoys them and their propaganda that's how I survived and love to be here and see things going the way I said to them in these 3 years and their duck faces.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sedqal

Sher Malang said:


> Thanks for defending bro, I was the same like yourself when I joined this forum you can read my very first posts here I had love for the people of this forum (Pakistanis) but what irked me most was their open support to anti-Afghanistan elements in their own country, their support for Taliban in destruction of Afghanistan, their support for their military and ISI to cripple Afghans and the state, their support to halt every assistance to Afghanistan from anyone, their support to see extremists over throwing the government and installation of a proxy regime, and many many other things - hopefully your will also see and witness their hypocrisy very soon.
> 
> The reason they hate me here is because now I have learned from them the same thing to support the anti-Pakistan things in their face! but majority of Afghans almost 99.9% who joined this forum was Pashtuns and all hated Pakistan to the core (not Pakistanis) but these people are still on a big denial that Pashtuns are their salve and will do whatever for the sake of Pakistan - and you know who they call real Afghans and real Pashtuns? those who live in a very bad state of life extremely poor and very much vulnerable to be exploit by their ISI against Afghanistan!
> 
> Don't go harsh on anyone here bro I want your company here after being alone defending everything all this long. Just state the facts to them if you are in Afghanistan, *that badly annoys them* and their propaganda that's how I survived and love to be here and see things going the way I said to them in these 3 years and their duck faces.



If we were badly annoyed you would be out, no? Save the rhetoric.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Sher Malang said:


> Thanks for defending bro, I was the same like yourself when I joined this forum you can read my very first posts here I had love for the people of this forum (Pakistanis) but what irked me most was their open support to anti-Afghanistan elements in their own country, their support for Taliban in destruction of Afghanistan, their support for their military and ISI to cripple Afghans and the state, their support to halt every assistance to Afghanistan from anyone, their support to see extremists over throwing the government and installation of a proxy regime, and many many other things - hopefully your will also see and witness their hypocrisy very soon.
> 
> The reason they hate me here is because now I have learned from them the same thing to support the anti-Pakistan things in their face! but majority of Afghans almost 99.9% who joined this forum was Pashtuns and all hated Pakistan to the core (not Pakistanis) but these people are still on a big denial that Pashtuns are their salve and will do whatever for the sake of Pakistan - and you know who they call real Afghans and real Pashtuns? those who live in a very bad state of life extremely poor and very much vulnerable to be exploit by their ISI against Afghanistan!
> 
> Don't go harsh on anyone here bro I want your company here after being alone defending everything all this long. Just state the facts to them if you are in Afghanistan, that badly annoys them and their propaganda that's how I survived and love to be here and see things going the way I said to them in these 3 years and their duck faces.




I love Pashtuns and Afghans. Please don't cry and leave the forum. We are brothers although we fight. 

Your rant about the ISI is unwarranted though, as most of the ISI is full of Pashtuns. But hey, I can't knock you guys for believing in propaganda.

Regardless, I am a Punjabi and never abused Afghans or said we should kick them out of Pakistan on this forum. You are our Muslim brothers, and we want you in our house as brothers. 

Even Pashtun members here say you are beghairat and you should leave Pakistan, but I will never say.

And you are a Muslim I assume. Taliban is not bad, they are fighting against new world order and occupation. Why your friend US is now wanting to negotiate with them?

Pakistan advise US to negotiate with them before attack on Afghanistan, but they did not listen. After over a decade of abuse, they realize their mistake.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sedqal

RazPaK said:


> I love Pashtuns and Afghans. Please don't cry and leave the forum. We are brothers although we fight.
> 
> Your rant about the ISI is unwarranted though, as most of the ISI is full of Pashtuns. But hey, I can't knock you guys for believing in propaganda.
> 
> Regardless, I am a Punjabi and never abused Afghans or said we should kick them out of Pakistan on this forum. You are our Muslim brothers, and we want you in our house as brothers.
> 
> Even Pashtun members here say you beghairat and you should leave Pakistan, but I will never say.
> 
> And you are a Muslim I assume. Taliban is not bad, they are fighting against new world order and occupation. Why your friend US is now wanting to negotiate with them?
> 
> Pakistan advise US to negotiate with them before attack on Afghanistan, but they did not listen. After over a decade of abuse, they realize their mistake.



Its funny how Indians and Afghanistani get complete freedom to share their thoughts in this forum (Their own forums are brimming with hatred, racism and bigotry) yet act like they have been fighting some holy war .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Sedqal said:


> Its funny how Indians and Afghanistani get complete freedom to share their thoughts in this forum (Their own forums are brimming with hatred, racism and bigotry) yet act like they have been fighting some holy war .



I am Muslim. I have Afghan friends in 'real' life.

Their E-warriors are cunts like Indians, but in 'real' life Afghans are very friendly with Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oiltrader

From what I have heard that Afghan Pashtuns consider muslim punjabis cowards as they converted them via force on a number of forums . Is that true in real life or just a myth ?


----------



## RazPaK

oiltrader said:


> From what I have heard that Afghan Pashtuns consider muslim punjabis cowards as they converted them via force on a number of forums . Is that true in real life or just a myth ?



It's a bs. My tribe has been Muslims longer than Afghans. 

Afghan have issues with Sikhs, but somehow project their enmity with Sikhs on to Muslim Punjabis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sher Malang

RazPaK said:


> I love Pashtuns and Afghans. Please don't cry and leave the forum. We are brothers although we fight.
> 
> Your rant about the ISI is unwarranted though, as most of the ISI is full of Pashtuns. But hey, I can't knock you guys for believing in propaganda.
> 
> Regardless, I am a Punjabi and never abused Afghans or said we should kick them out of Pakistan on this forum. You are our Muslim brothers, and we want you in our house as brothers.
> 
> Even Pashtun members here say you are beghairat and you should leave Pakistan, but I will never say.
> 
> And you are a Muslim I assume. Taliban is not bad, they are fighting against new world order and occupation. Why your friend US is now wanting to negotiate with them?
> 
> Pakistan advise US to negotiate with them before attack on Afghanistan, but they did not listen. After over a decade of abuse, they realize their mistake.



I have big respect for every Pakistani people including yourself! but why can't you guys just leave interfaring in Afghanistan? do you guys like it how the west today is interfering in Pakistan? the same goes to our country and people. Wouldn't it be great if I were to come as your guest in Pakistan and you in Afghanistan without keeping any stress to be blown to dust or shot in the head? We are the new and young generation these circumstances will badly harm us both more than any one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sedqal

oiltrader said:


> From what I have heard that Afghan Pashtuns consider muslim punjabis cowards as they converted them via force on a number of forums . Is that true in real life or just a myth ?



Bibi Kutni its better if you ask on those forums to present the evidence  Always on a mission

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sher Malang

Sedqal said:


> If we were badly annoyed you would be out, no? Save the rhetoric.



That happened almost 4 or 5 times but I returned for the favor dude!



RazPaK said:


> It's a bs. My tribe has been Muslims longer than Afghans.
> 
> Afghan have issues with Sikhs, but somehow project their enmity with Sikhs on to Muslim Punjabis.



Ignore it when it comes to religion we are one Muslim and say one Kalima! - none of us is superior than any other.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Srinivas

Why compare Indians here, just like you want to troll with Indians?

First of all your behaving like a "Cu*t" by abusing Indians here with off topic rants. 



RazPaK said:


> I am Muslim. I have Afghan friends in 'real' life.
> 
> Their E-warriors are cunts like Indians, but in 'real' life Afghans are very friendly with Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

Sher Malang said:


> I have big respect for every Pakistani people including yourself! but why can't you guys just leave interfaring in Afghanistan? do you guys like it how the west today is interfering in Pakistan? the same goes to our country and people. Wouldn't it be great if I were to come as your guest in Pakistan and you in Afghanistan without keeping any stress to be blown to dust or shot in the head? We are the new and young generation these circumstances will badly harm us both more than any one.



You guys don't border India. You think these people are your great friends. These people are not. They kill many Muslims. I wish Pakistan and Afghanistan could switch locations, then you will understand. If you are making friends with our enemy, then you are becoming our enemy. 

Why you bring outsider in fight between brothers? 

That's what we don't understand. 

I am Muslim. Seeing Afghan people sad does not bring joy to my heart, but why you think bringing harm to Pakistan will bring joy in your heart?


----------



## Sher Malang

oiltrader said:


> From what I have heard that Afghan Pashtuns consider muslim punjabis cowards as they converted them via force on a number of forums . Is that true in real life or just a myth ?



That's bogus only ill-informed Afghans can say that dude.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

oiltrader said:


> From what I have heard that Afghan Pashtuns consider muslim punjabis cowards as they converted them via force on a number of forums . Is that true in real life or just a myth ?



bwahahahah You Indians.

anyway Afghans or Pukhtuns don't think like that.

We may fight among ourself over cultural differences mainly language BUT we consider all of us as Muslims and stand by each other on basis of faith.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oiltrader

RazPaK said:


> It's a bs. My tribe has been Muslims longer than Afghans.
> 
> Afghan have issues with Sikhs, but somehow project their enmity with Sikhs on to Muslim Punjabis.



Sorry man, but they seem to have respect for people who are marital races .Though they despise Russians,British,Sikhs,Iranians a lot they do have respect for them maybe out of awe or fear.At least on the Russian,Uzbek and Pashtun forums there are many afghans who call Pakistanis hindu cowards who they the pashtuns converted via the sword and refer to punjabis(muslim and hindus) as hindko . They also seem to have a superiority complex over pakistani punjabis as they claim that these pakistani hindko were defeated by indian hindus. 

It seems like Bravado ,but many pashtuns seem to have a real massive superiority complex over their subcontinent Punjabi brothers and hindustani brothers these days.


----------



## Sher Malang

RazPaK said:


> You guys don't border India. You think these people are your great friends. These people are not. They kill many Muslims. I wish Pakistan and Afghanistan could switch locations, then you will understand. If you are making friends with our enemy, then you are becoming our enemy.
> 
> Why you bring outsider in fight between brothers?
> 
> That's what we don't understand.
> 
> I am Muslim. Seeing Afghan people sad does not bring joy to my heart, but why you think bringing harm to Pakistan will bring joy in your heart?



One thing you must remember all of your life that Afghans will never side to India against Pakistan! history has proved it 47, 65, 71 - we will remain neutral if a strong state holds it's foot in Afghanistan but if things are dragged like 90s by Pakistan then no one could guarantee when, why, which group would side with India or any other anti-Pakistan party! The real pain and burden today Pakistan is facing is just because of some wrong policies during 90s up to 2000, but no one can change the fact that we are Muslim brothers, we have border, we have same culture and people and we are meant to live together to the end of time; so why not live in peace and harmony?

Believe me no one joys the pain of Pakistani people in Afghanistan if someone says so that's because of the pain he thinks his/her country has seen because of Pakistan nothing else - and my arguments have never been joyful for any harm to Pakistan or Pakistani people! believe it or not my first Eid pray was for a peaceful and prosperous Afghanistan and Pakistan after 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## oiltrader

Sher Malang said:


> That's bogus only ill-informed Afghans can say that dude.



Thanks for statement. Some Afghans are boasting on Russian forums about how invincible and how punjabis have white complexion because their pashtun fighters raped hundreds of thousands of hindu west punjabi women who they later forced to islam. 

Okay.Can you tell me how was conversion of Afghanistan achieved ? was the religion pashto? Some iranians/arabs have also claimed that they converted Afghans and punjabis via sword. But for turks they say it was missionaries .


----------



## Sedqal

oiltrader said:


> Thanks for statement. Some Afghans are boasting on Russian forums about how invincible and how punjabis have white complexion b*ecause their pashtun fighters raped hundreds of thousands of hindu west punjabi women who they later forced to islam. *
> 
> Okay.Can you tell me how was conversion of Afghanistan achieved ? was the religion pashto? Some iranians/arabs have also claimed that they converted Afghans and punjabis via sword. But for turks they say it was missionaries .



Our differences aside I have NEVER seen any Afghanistani boast about raping (and I've seen Communist to hardcore fundamentalist). You are a troll trying to create hatred between Muslims. Like I said always on a mission.


----------



## RazPaK

Sher Malang said:


> One thing you must remember all of your life that Afghans will never side to India against Pakistan! history has proved it 47, 65, 71 - we will remain neutral if a strong state holds in foot in Afghanistan but if things are dragged like 90s by Pakistan then no one could guarantee when, why, which group would side with India or any other anti-Pakistan party! The real pain and burden today Pakistan is facing is just because of some wrong policies during 90s up to 2000, but no one can change the fact that we are Muslim brothers, we have border, we have same culture and people and we are meant to live together to the end of time; so why not live in peace and harmony?
> 
> Believe me no one joys the pain of Pakistani people in Afghanistan if someone says so that's because of the pain he things his/her country has seen because of Pakistan nothing else - and my arguments have never been joyful for any harm to Pakistan or Pakistani people! believe it or not my first Eid pray was for a peaceful and prosperous Afghanistan and Pakistan after 2014.



Yaar, I wish for strong and peaceful Afghanistan. Our country is 1 and same. When we get rid of militants, we will be able to freely walk into each other's borders like it is our country. We blame you for inviting Russians, and you blame us for inviting Amreeki.

In the end, both people suffer. 

When we have cricket matches, I wish that Afghan team win. I am not a hindu that gets happy when people are sad. If Afghan wins I feel very happy, like my team won. I also follow your football team closely. 

Internet forum crusading aside, I hope things become better in your country and also mine. If one of us has problem, then both of us has problem. 

I know you guys hate ISI, but they only ever supported Pashtun people, most likely because they have affinity to Pashtun. Whether that policy is right or wrong is up to you guys.

I remember when that Tajik kuni joined the forum and asked us Pakistanis to side with them against Pashtuns. Everybody here was like lol, fuk off. 

My heart goes out to every Muslim. But my heart has special place for Afghan Muslims.


Also I hope Allah swt give these Indian Hindus some wisdom.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Nawaz

oiltrader said:


> From what I have heard that Afghan Pashtuns consider muslim punjabis cowards as they converted them via force on a number of forums . Is that true in real life or just a myth ?


 @Sher Malang u should answer this............lets see how yr tall claims in post#106 r true or false.


----------



## oiltrader

Sedqal said:


> Our differences aside I have NEVER seen any Afghanistani boast about raping (and I've seen Communist to hardcore fundamentalist). You are a troll trying to create hatred between Muslims. Like I said always on a mission.



Actually ,I have .I do periodically Travel to Kazakhstan for work purpose and there is a family of afghan geologists there who left afghanistan in 90's. I have seen some massive hate from them for Pakistani especially the muslim punjabis.


----------



## Sher Malang

Umair Nawaz said:


> @Sher Malang u should answer this............lets see how yr tall claims in post#106 r true or false.



He wasn't correct and I replied him too.



RazPaK said:


> Yaar, I wish for strong and peaceful Afghanistan. Our country is 1 and same. When we get rid of militants, we will be able to freely walk into each other's borders like it is our country. We blame you for inviting Russians, and you blame us for inviting Amreeki.
> 
> In the end, both people suffer.
> 
> When we have cricket matches, I wish that Afghan team win. I am not a hindu that gets happy when people are sad. If Afghan wins I feel very happy, like my team won. I also follow your football team closely.
> 
> Internet forum crusading aside, I hope things become better in your country and also mine. If one of us has problem, then both of us has problem.
> 
> I know you guys hate ISI, but they only ever supported Pashtun people, most likely because they have affinity to Pashtun. Whether that policy is right or wrong is up to you guys.
> 
> I remember when that Tajik kuni joined the forum and asked us Pakistanis to side with them against Pashtuns. Everybody here was like lol, fuk off.
> 
> My heart goes out to every Muslim. But my heart has special place for Afghan Muslims.
> 
> 
> Also I hope Allah swt give these Indian Hindus some wisdom.



Congrats dude you guys won today: 

http://www.espncricinfo.com/ci/engine/current/match/638929.html

I don't consider those guys as Afghan - I know them very closely he lived in Germany, many many Afghans who are living in Germany including Pashtuns are too much racist I don't know any particular reason behind it but they see the world with their one eye - that's why I ignored him and requested others too to ignore him even Ahmad ignored him, he pulled off his own legs and later started posting against Pakistan but the fun part was when you guys exploited that idiot with your charming posts 

I have been to Pakistan many many times never felt any difference even I have couple of times said that Pakistanis took the burden but god forbids if any such circumstance comes on the people of Pakistan Afghans will not be able to host them as they were hosted by Pakistanis! 

That's true and a big damn fact that 'no peaceful Afghanistan means no peaceful Pakistan and no peaceful Pakistan means no peaceful Afghanistan'.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Armstrong

Sher Malang said:


> He wasn't correct and I replied him too.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats dude you guys won today:
> 
> PkU23 143/8 (48.4 ov, Ehsan Adil 1*, Mohammad Rizwan 7*, Izatullah Dawlatzai 0/17) | Live Scorecard | ESPN Cricinfo
> 
> I don't consider those guys as Afghan - I know them very closely he lived in Germany, many many Afghans who are living in Germany including Pashtuns are too much racist I don't know any particular reason behind it but they see the world with their one eye - that's why I ignored him and requested others too to ignore him even Ahmad ignored him, he pulled off his own legs and later started posting against Pakistan but the fun part was when you guys exploited that idiot with your charming posts
> 
> I have been to Pakistan many many times never felt any difference even I have couple of times said that Pakistanis took the burden but god forbids if any such circumstance comes on the people of Pakistan Afghans will not be able to host them as they were hosted by Pakistanis!
> 
> That's true and a big damn fact that 'no peaceful Afghanistan means no peaceful Pakistan and no peaceful Pakistan means no peaceful Afghanistan'.



Phir Durand Line kubbb recognize kar raha haiii ? 



Sher Malang said:


> The real pain and burden today Pakistan is facing is just because of some wrong policies during 90s up to 2000, but no one can change the fact that we are Muslim brothers, we have border, we have same culture and people and we are meant to live together to the end of time; so why not live in peace and harmony?



Oiii baaat sunnn - Thoriii Introspection bhi honiii chahiyee naaa ! Daud Khan, Babrak & others kiii bhii policy ko scrutinize karooo that compelled us to use those policies in the '90s & the '00s !


----------



## RazPaK

Sher Malang said:


> He wasn't correct and I replied him too.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats dude you guys won today:
> 
> PkU23 143/8 (48.4 ov, Ehsan Adil 1*, Mohammad Rizwan 7*, Izatullah Dawlatzai 0/17) | Live Scorecard | ESPN Cricinfo
> 
> I don't consider those guys as Afghan - I know them very closely he lived in Germany, many many Afghans who are living in Germany including Pashtuns are too much racist I don't know any particular reason behind it but they see the world with their one eye - that's why I ignored him and requested others too to ignore him even Ahmad ignored him, he pulled off his own legs and later started posting against Pakistan but the fun part was when you guys exploited that idiot with your charming posts
> 
> I have been to Pakistan many many times never felt any difference even I have couple of times said that Pakistanis took the burden but god forbids if any such circumstance comes on the people of Pakistan Afghans will not be able to host them as they were hosted by Pakistanis!
> 
> That's true and a big damn fact that 'no peaceful Afghanistan means no peaceful Pakistan and no peaceful Pakistan means no peaceful Afghanistan'.




Look how much @Armstrong loves you. More than any Pashtun from Pakistan or Hindu from India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sher Malang

Armstrong said:


> Phir Durand Line kubbb recognize kar raha haiii ?



Lol, you know when things go wrong between two Pashtun tribes they propose exchange marriages which bonds the two once again - so I request your grand daughters hand for my grand son and he may recognize it 

Deal?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Armstrong

Sher Malang said:


> Lol, you know when things go wrong between two Pashtun tribes they propose exchange marriages which bonds the two once again - so I request your grand daughters hand for my grand son and he may recognize it
> 
> Deal?



Bhai hummm tou Larkeiii waleiiii haiiin !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sher Malang

RazPaK said:


> Look how much @Armstrong loves you. More than any Pashtun from Pakistan or Hindu from India.



Yaar Amrstrong ki demaghi halat theek nahi din raat Durand bolta rehta hai 



Armstrong said:


> Bhai hummm tou Larkeiii waleiiii haiiin !



Wah phir apne grand daughter ko samjhana ke mere grand son ko manaley durand ko recognize kare

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

Sher Malang said:


> Yaar Amrstrong ki demaghi halat theek nahi din raat Durand bolta rehta hai
> 
> 
> 
> Wah phir apne grand daughter ko samjhana ke mere grand son ko manaley durand ko recognize kare



Armstrong is more pashtun than Abdali or @Pak-one. Please take the boy for a tour to Kabul, and let him taste the Kabuli Kebab.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sher Malang

RazPaK said:


> Armstrong is more pashtun that Abdali or @Pak-one. Please take the boy for a tour to Kabul, and let him taste the Kabuli Kebab.



Sure why not bro @Armstrong yaar aaj nikal lo waha se subha tak inshaAllah pohonch jao gay aur saath mai football match kal stadium main dekhengay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

@Sher Malang

Last time i checked it was in the UK, so.


----------



## Skallagrim

SajeevJino said:


> Indian Citizen Mostly in India but sometimes I will go to Israel and Get backs to India within 2 weeks ..I won't access PDF at that times ..Is it any Violations
> 
> 
> User Country Flag ::: INDIA
> 
> User Location Flag ::: Sometimes in Israel Sometimes in India
> 
> should I Change my Flags



Just curious..are you one of those Bnei Menashe?


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

RazPaK said:


> It's a bs. My tribe has been Muslims longer than Afghans.
> 
> Afghan have issues with Sikhs, *but somehow project their enmity with Sikhs on to Muslim Punjabis.*



you might be right, one afghan on a forum used to call me "ranjeet singhi" as an insult.


----------



## Parul

@Zakii could you please check the flag of @East Asia United


----------



## jaunty

Flamingo said:


> @Zakii could you please check the flag of @East Asia United



The problem with people like him, fast or gotterdammerung is that they are most likely based in the country that their current flag shows. So there is no way a mod can ascertain if they are false flag or not. But we all know that they are chinis( at least fast and gotterdammerung) with American and German flags.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

jaunty said:


> The problem with people like him, fast or gotterdammerung is that they are most likely based in the country that their current flag shows. So there is no way a mod can ascertain if they are false flag or not. But we all know that they are chinis( at least fast and gotterdammerung) with American and German flags.



I may be wrong but I think East Asia United is not even Located in South Korea. Lets wait and watch . @Srinivas, what do you think?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Flamingo said:


> I may be wrong but I think East Asia United is not even Located in South Korea. Lets wait and watch . @Srinivas, what do you think?



the trick is south korean Proxies parul.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Srinivas said:


> the trick is south korean Proxies parul.



Webby's Post in this thread 



WebMaster said:


> No, its fine. We have ways to get the real IP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Flamingo said:


> Webby's Post in this thread



Good to know

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KingMamba

@iranigirl2 we all know you are in the US.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Friendly countries like KSA,Turkey,Iran,Sri lanka should have their flags... but not our "enemies".


----------



## SirHatesALot

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Friendly countries like KSA,Turkey,Iran,Sri lanka should have their flags... but not our "enemies".



I agree we should be given Pakistani Flags,you forgot China.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

BLACKGOLD said:


> *I agree we should be given Pakistani Flags,*



 



> you forgot China.



They already have it:


----------



## Ammyy

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Friendly countries like KSA,Turkey,Iran,Sri lanka should have their flags... but not our *"enemies"*.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SirHatesALot

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> They already have it:



I thought you were talking about user country and location Flags.


----------



## Alpha1

Ammyy said:


>


you just pawned whole pakistani society

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## deepak.chauhan2312

Zakii said:


> Please change your country and location flags to right location or action could be taken against your account. Real flags are important for discussions and credibility.
> 
> Some of you have recently changed your flags to Norfolk Island, Palestine and North Korea, please change it to correct location immediately or warning/infractions may follow due to violation of forum rules.




first flag should be true means your country flag but your current location should be optional as it can be change


----------



## Hyde

Flamingo said:


> @Zakii could you please check the flag of @East Asia United



Right I have spoken to him in private and sorting that out



deepak.chauhan2312 said:


> first flag should be true means your country flag but your current location should be optional as it can be change



Sir the forum policy is that both flags needs to be showing the correct location/country. This is a rule made for all, sorry no exceptions can be made


----------



## VelocuR

KingMamba93 said:


> @iranigirl2 we all know you are in the US.


 @Zakii, please check her (iranigirl) and her intentions.


----------



## Aka123

Hey @Zakii ..... Is religious or Hindu, Muslim, good, bad discussion allowed in this forum?


----------



## Hyde

@iranigirl2

Please change your country flag to correct locations. You are not located in Iran.



Aka123 said:


> Hey @Zakii ..... Is religious or Hindu, Muslim, good, bad discussion allowed in this forum?



Technically not allowed / but this is a wrong thread for such a discussion. PM your concerns to me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Too many false flags these days. Add by78 to the list of fast, gotterdammerung and that guy with both Korean flags.


----------



## revojam

@Bache Narmak is false flagger too : Displaying Zambia-Saudi Arabia flag posing as a Zambian working in Saudi Arabia while in reality he is a Perians living in Iran.Also @Shahnameh is his old account he trolled Turkish Section for days finally banned then this new account opened same day.

To the management's attention...


----------



## Alpha1

revojam said:


> @Bache Narmak is false flagger too : Displaying Zambia-Saudi Arabia flag posing as a Zambian working in Saudi Arabia while in reality he is a Perians living in Iran.Also @Shahnameh is his old account he trolled Turkish Section for days finally banned then this new account opened same day.
> 
> To the management's attention...


 @Shahnameh is banned!


----------



## Alpha1

Bache Narmak said:


> What? I was born in Zambia at age of 26 I went to Saudi Arabia to work. Currently I'm in the Netherlands working on my master degree I will stay here for 1 year. You think I'm from Iran because I'm pro Iran?


Change your location flag to Netherlands and country flag to the citizen of the country you are!


----------



## T-123456

Alpha1 said:


> Change your location flag to Netherlands and country flag to the citizen of the country you are!



I think if you put the first word at the end,your location name is perfect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

T-123456 said:


> I think if you put the first word at the end,your location name is perfect.


Is it better now? I am interested in German but not very fluent!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

Alpha1 said:


> Is it better now? I am interested in German but not very fluent!


Ihr Herz und Verstand besitzen,to have her Heart and Mind.
I own her heart and mind,literal
Her heart and mind are mine,in English i believe.
Depends on what you want to say.
One of the few meaningfull languages in the world!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## revojam

@kinggkaii Displaying Netherlands-*North Korea* flag its says China in his location bubble.


----------



## livingdead

@Zakii mod .. have you stopped your crusade against falseflaggers ..


----------



## Parul

jaunty said:


> Too many false flags these days. Add by78 to the list of fast, gotterdammerung and that guy with both Korean flags.



Mate, @East Asia United has been taken care of  
@Srinivas, @nick_indian you both were correct. He is a False Flagger

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Flamingo said:


> Mate, @East Asia United has been taken care of
> @Srinivas, @nick_indian you both were correct. He is a False Flagger



@Flamingo Nice to hear that , three of us job well done 

But the flags are still intact as shown in his profile

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Srinivas said:


> @Flamingo Nice to hear that , three of us job well done
> 
> But the flags are still intact as shown in his profile



Check Zakii's Post in the thread. He has to change them to his Country's Flag

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Flamingo said:


> Check Zakii's Post in the thread. He has to change them with his Countries Flag



......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Ammyy said:


>



Something called an "ally"... 


P.S: ur name reminds me of an ex gf....


----------



## Hyde

Seems like some of you are going to face infractions from this thread as well. Edit your posts/delete for having pointless arguments or you might be infracted when I am using laptop

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Both desert fighter and Ammy are banned from posting in this thread. One way of protecting this thread without taking hard steps

Nice nice!!!


----------



## JAT BALWAN

Zakii said:


> Both desert fighter and Ammy are banned from posting in this thread. One way of protecting this thread without taking hard steps
> 
> Nice nice!!!




you said you'll take action when you got the laptop...

Itni jaldi laptop le aaye zalim zakii.... lol

my god look @ the thread... what ve you done...


----------



## Tshering22

Why don't people put the flags of the country they are from? Is it so immature to ask them to discuss like adults? Or do they suffer from inherent embarrassment about something that has happened?

Because there is nothing to feel bad as every country has its ups and downs.

There should be a frank discussion like mature adults here as to why such obvious rules are to be followed on an international forum where personal details are respect and mature anonymity is expected from people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anubis

There are some Indian members using Israeli flag as their location flag although it seems they do not live there!


----------



## Parul

RiasatKhan said:


> There are some Indian members using Israeli flag as their location flag although it seems they do not live there!



Mention Names of the Members, if they are not located in Israel; they'll be taken care of by PDF's Management


----------



## Anubis

Flamingo said:


> Mention the Names of the Members, if they are not located in Israel; they'll be taken care of by PDF's Management



I don't think Puchtoon lives in Israel...his location says central India!


----------



## Srinivas

@Zakii please check the flag of @by78


----------



## Parul

@Zakii please check the flag of @AfsarHamesha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skallagrim

Flamingo said:


> @Zakii please check the flag of @AfsarHamesha



According to him his country is India and location USA. He just has to swap the flags.


----------



## Parul

Skallagrim said:


> According to him his country is India and location USA. He just has to swap the flags.



I cannot take his/her words, as i've seen couple of false flagger recently. Let the management look into it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skallagrim

Flamingo said:


> I cannot take his/her words, as i've seen couple of false flagger recently. Let the management look into it.



Sure.. Lol I see you're doing a wonderful job at reporting along with @hinduguy. You two must have been your teachers' favorite students!


----------



## Parul

Skallagrim said:


> Sure.. Lol I see you're doing a wonderful job at reporting along with @hinduguy. You two must have been your teachers' favorite students!



This thread is meant to report members who use incorrect flags and what's wrong in reporting them. Are you the representative of members who are ashamed of their country flags? 

This is the 2nd member whom I've reported. The 1st one turned out to be a False Flagger


----------



## Skies

*Applying for permission in advance,* if Awami League comes in power again in BD in 2014, I will change my flag again. I do not want to represent a country represented by Awami Hasina League. I will go back to my Norfolk Island again!


----------



## Skallagrim

Skies said:


> *Applying for permission in advance,* if Awami League comes in power again in BD in 2014, I will change my flag again. I do not want to represent a country represented by Awami Hasina League. I will go back to my Norfolk Island again!



I'll change mine to India and troll everyone and everywhere like the Indians do.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

Skies said:


> *Applying for permission in advance,* if Awami League comes in power again in BD in 2014, I will change my flag again. I do not want to represent a country represented by Awami Hasina League. I will go back to my Norfolk Island again!



i will change my flag to bd ..


----------



## Developereo

Skallagrim said:


> According to him his country is India and location USA. He just has to swap the flags.



It could be a second id of a Hindutva troll acting as _agent provocateur_ so he can unload his anti-Muslim crap.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyde

Srinivas said:


> @Zakii please check the flag of @by78


He lives abroad so it is difficult to trace his real identity. Please report in that case if you have any serious doubt about him again.


Flamingo said:


> @Zakii please check the flag of @AfsarHamesha


He is clear

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SRP

@Zakii Sir, Can you please check the ID of @Gijoe ? Thanks


----------



## Kompromat

@Zakii

@unitedstatesofislam Is located in the US but not displaying the correct flags.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

Aeronaut said:


> @Zakii
> 
> @unitedstatesofislam Is located in the US but not displaying the correct flags.


Maybe he is using a proxy!


----------



## Hyde

desert warrior said:


> @Zakii Sir, Can you please check the ID of @Gijoe ? Thanks





Aeronaut said:


> @Zakii
> 
> @unitedstatesofislam Is located in the US but not displaying the correct flags.



Requested both of them to change it. If they did not abide by the rules, action might be taken


----------



## T-123456

@Zakii brother,could you check vk1111 ?
I think he is a false flagger.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Zakii said:


> Requested both of them to change it. If they did not abide by the rules, action might be taken


 @Zakii, please look into it and i've also sent an IM to you. 




Hafizzz said:


> Saya rakyat Malaysia
> 
> 
> 
> But they never denied it !



Saya sangat suka belajar bahasa asing 



Hafizzz said:


> You have to thank the Indian Government for that because they forced the Tamils to annex large chunk of Northern Sri Lanka and that's how the Tamils earned the name "Tamil Tigers" and got famous worldwide.



Seperti yang awak tahu, saya cuma cuba berlatih berbahasa melayu?


----------



## Parul

@Zakii, Hafizzz is not Malaysian. PERIOD 



Hafizzz said:


> LOL. Say goodbye to Hindi.



Can you speak your local/regional language? 

[


Hafizzz said:


> But Hindi is not a local language in India.



Seperti yang awak tahu, saya cuma cuba berlatih berbahasa melayu?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

Flamingo said:


> @Zakii, please look into it and i've also sent an IM to you.
> 
> Saya sangat suka belajar bahasa asing
> 
> Seperti yang awak tahu, saya cuma cuba berlatih berbahasa melayu?



What language is this ?


----------



## Parul

Srinivas said:


> What language is this ?


 @Hafizzz regional Language.  I don't know why people are Ashamed of there Country and use False Flags. I quoted him atleast 10 times in the thread. However, the only Post to which he replied was in English. 

Irony on PDF: Korean National Cant Speak Korean and Malaysian can't speak Malay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Srinivas

Flamingo said:


> @Hafizzz regional Language.  I don't know why people are Ashamed of there Country and use False Flags. I quoted him atleast 10 times in the thread. However, the only Post to which he replied was in English.
> 
> Irony on PDF: Korean National Cant Speak Korean and Malaysian can't speak Malay.



You know lot of languages


----------



## Alpha1

@Flamingo do you know German?


----------



## Parul

Srinivas said:


> You know lot of languages



I took Google's Help. 



Alpha1 said:


> @Flamingo do you know German?



No.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Axis Of Logic

Aeronaut said:


> @Zakii
> 
> @unitedstatesofislam Is located in the US but not displaying the correct flags.



May be he is a TTP member currently getting trained in US Military Academy-- If you check his posts, he always froths and vents against Pakistan Army/ISI and at the same time extolling and be-friending sworn enemies of Pakistan like TTP/LeJ/SSP whose hands are stained with the blood of innocent Pakistanis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hafizzz

Alpha1 said:


> @Flamingo do you know German?



He knows only the language of Trolling.


----------



## Parul

Hafizzz said:


> He knows only the language of Trolling.



Moderator clarified


----------



## Sher.Khan

Hafizzz said:


> *I* know only the language of Trolling.



duly corrected

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nowruz

There are still several people using false flags I noticed one user using Zimbabwe and North Korea


----------



## Angel88

Most of the People using chinese flags are Pakistanis..There flags must be changed @Zakii

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parul

Iranzameen said:


> There are still several people using false flags I noticed one user using Zimbabwe and North Korea



Mention his name and Tag Zakii in the post.



Angel88 said:


> Most of the People using chinese flags are Pakistanis..There flags must be changed @Zakii


Please share the names of the members.


----------



## Hyde

Angel88 said:


> Most of the People using chinese flags are Pakistanis..There flags must be changed @Zakii


So far in my moderation experience I have only found one Pakistani using Chinese flag but countless Indian users using Afghan or Pakistani flag. The bottom line, report so we can look into it.


----------



## viper46

operation against false flags begins


----------



## Nowruz

When does operation "False Flag" start?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

Zakii said:


> So far in my moderation experience I have only found one Pakistani using Chinese flag but countless Indian users using Afghan or Pakistani flag. The bottom line, report so we can look into it.



seems you had stopped the jehad against false flag during ramzan... I reported a few obvious ones but no action..


----------



## Hyde

hinduguy said:


> seems you had stopped the jehad against false flag during ramzan... I reported a few obvious ones but no action..



I checked every user you reported as far as I remember but some of them were mere suspicions or didn't have solid proof to refute it. So I had put them under the scanner and still monitoring

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nowruz

@Zakii There is a guy using Mozambique flag


----------



## Mitro

Yeh please so no one call me falseflagger 



Agnostic_Indian said:


> @Zakii
> could you check the flag of @Czar786


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

Czar786 said:


> Yeh please so no one call me falseflagger



technology has it's limitations..but we Indians are no fools.


----------



## livingdead

Agnostic_Indian said:


> technology has it's limitations..but we Indians are no fools.



he is Indian sunni muslim. Not everbody who has different view is a false flagger.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Darth Vader

@Zakii instead of that their should be 1 flag only were you living right now ( location ) So then their will be no miss understanding


----------



## Mitro

i agree with you on Indian are not fools 


Agnostic_Indian said:


> technology has it's limitations..but we Indians are no fools.


----------



## Hyde

Iranzameen said:


> @Zakii There is a guy using Mozambique flag



his profile?


----------



## Nowruz

I didnt pay attention to his name if I see him again I will let you know.


----------



## Skallagrim

Agnostic_Indian said:


> technology has it's limitations..but we Indians are no fools.



Why must every Indian be a Modi fan?


----------



## Sugarcane

Skallagrim said:


> Why must every Indian be a Modi fan?



I guess you forgot retired justices


----------



## Ayush

hinduguy said:


> he is Indian sunni muslim. Not everbody who has different view is a false flagger.



then you havent seen him post enough.. it is not only about modi


----------



## Alpha1

@Zakii please check @ peaceworldwide


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

Skallagrim said:


> Why must every Indian be a Modi fan?



who said every India has to be Modi fan ?
even I am not a Modi fan.



hinduguy said:


> he is Indian sunni muslim. Not everbody who has different view is a false flagger.



how do you know for sure ?
I have been observing his posts for long enough time to reach that conclusion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nowruz

@Zakii

Black Eagle 90 is using Argentina flag and Azerbaijan flag


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Zakii said:


> his profile?



Check @Abingdonboy

Both Brit flags but is an Indian Sardar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

Umair Nawaz said:


> Check @Abingdonboy
> 
> Both Brit flags but is an Indian Sardar.



he is british by birth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Umair Nawaz

hinduguy said:


> he is british by birth.



So this doesnt gives an excuse. There r many members of PDF who r non Pakistani by birth but still use Pak Flags for their identification on PDF.

http://www.defence.pk/forums/members-introduction/279609-hi-am-hussain.html

He is one of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## livingdead

Umair Nawaz said:


> So this doesnt gives an excuse. There r many members of PDF who r non Pakistani by birth but still use Pak Flags for their identification on PDF.
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/members-introduction/279609-hi-am-hussain.html
> 
> He is one of them.



he has been reported many times... you can try it, but it wont work. His location is UK, which is why mods did not take action.. no matter what his views are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAL-EL

yue10 has North Korea as both of his flags


----------



## jhungary

lol 

time and again, i have been accused to be an alt of Gambit, can mod clear this out once and for all??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

jhungary said:


> lol
> 
> time and again, i have been accused to be an alt of Gambit, can mod clear this out once and for all??



Report it to me, when it happens next time. I will fix em up.


----------



## jhungary

Aeronaut said:


> Report it to me, when it happens next time. I will fix em up.



nah, never mind  Just this question pop up times and again...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## janon

jhungary said:


> lol
> 
> time and again, i have been accused to be an alt of Gambit, can mod clear this out once and for all??



Unless it's a case of multiple personality disorder, that ain't possible - because the tone of both are very different.

Are you sure that the china flag is appropriate for you? Since you have served in the US army, and you have a 'professional' tag under your name, it would help if you stuck with the American flag. So that if we have any queries that are best answered by a professional, we know who to tag. Like 'Gambit' doesn't display a Vietnamese flag, but an American one.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Very good decision......


----------



## jhungary

janon said:


> Unless it's a case of multiple personality disorder, that ain't possible - because the tone of both are very different.
> 
> Are you sure that the china flag is appropriate for you? Since you have served in the US army, and you have a 'professional' tag under your name, it would help if you stuck with the American flag. So that if we have any queries that are best answered by a professional, we know who to tag. Like 'Gambit' doesn't display a Vietnamese flag, but an American one.



lol i am good with a chinese flag, people should judge other by what they are saying but not from which flag they are carrying. Beside, if i can psych those Chinese Troll i will do that just that, and i am entitle to it according to Forum rules, so why not ??


----------



## flamer84

Aeronaut said:


> Report it to me, when it happens next time. I will fix em up.



Well,unfortunately i do have a problem of this sort,coming from chinese members making silly accusations as to my national identity.The most recent came for @shuttler ...i've tagged you in that post so you can verify it.Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jhungary

flamer84 said:


> Well,unfortunately i do have a problem of this sort,coming from chinese members making silly accusations as to my national identity.The most recent came for @shuttler ...i've tagged you in that post so you can verify it.Thanks.



I feel you bratha, see how Chinese member here OBSESS with people nationality and stuff like that....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

http://www.defence.pk/forums/member.php?u=41240
 @Zakii

k_arura | Indian member was asked to switch flags, which he complied then reverted again. Action is needed.


----------



## T-123456

olcayt0 is a fake he is a troll,trolling right now.
We reported his several posts but he still active.


----------



## jhungary

@Aeronaut

This forum need a rules to stop this nationality obsession nonsense

<---- I got 4 attacks in just under a month, kinda like a new record....

Seems to me, people are more interested in other person's nationality than what they have to say

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

No more flag issues


----------



## Hyde

SpArK said:


> No more flag issues


Flags will be back soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kurup

Zakii said:


> Flags will be back soon
> 
> Although having no flags at all is also not a bad idea



Nah ..... Having flags is good .

A liked the Tricolour under my username .


----------



## doppelganger

There should be gender flags as well mods.

Very confusing not knowing who the chicks are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

doppelganger said:


> There should be gender flags as well mods.
> 
> Very confusing not knowing who the chicks are.


tharki..


----------



## doppelganger

Ayush said:


> tharki..



Not tharki, just well mannered. I am a little free with my hormones. Need to keep in check with the chicks. The baajis are actually secretly chuffed if a young one hits on them .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kurup

doppelganger said:


> There should be gender flags as well mods.
> 
> Very confusing not knowing who the chicks are.



Seriously ..... :p


----------



## Zabaniyah

doppelganger said:


> There should be gender flags as well mods.
> 
> Very confusing not knowing who the chicks are.



Seriously? Many can't say if I'm male or female. And I like it that way. You got a problem with that?


----------



## -SINAN-

Zakii said:


> Flags will be back soon
> 
> Although having no flags at all is also not a bad idea



Now we have to ask everybody, which country are they from... Still there can be false flagging. Just bring country flags back please.


----------



## Hyde

This thread is temporarily closed until the country flags are back


----------



## EagleEyes

Flags are installed, please choose it correctly. You can unfortunately only select ones.


----------



## Anubis

WebMaster said:


> Flags are installed, please choose it correctly. You can unfortunately only select ones.


No flag options in Personal Details!


----------



## Aamna14

But there are no flag options in Personal details.


----------



## Alpha1

there is an option, btw can anyone see my flag? I cant see it on mobile


----------



## Alpha1

Ok, the option is gone again


----------



## Aamna14

Alpha1 said:


> there is an option, btw can anyone see my flag? I cant see it on mobile



No i can't see your flag. I don't know whats wrong hope it gets fixed soon.


----------



## EagleEyes

Try again @Anubis @Aamna14


----------



## Aamna14

Yes its working now thanks.


----------



## Anubis

Yes it works! Thanks @Webby!


----------



## Alpha1

Aamna14 said:


> Yes its working now thanks.


can you see my flags now


----------



## Aamna14

Alpha1 said:


> can you see my flags now



Yes i can.


----------



## Hyde

This is the direct link to choose your country Flags. Please choose it wisely as you may not be able to edit later

https://defence.pk/account/personal-details


----------



## A.Rafay

I liked the waving flags better.


----------



## doppelganger

How to choose flags? What is user panel?


----------



## INDIC

doppelganger said:


> How to choose flags? What is user panel?



Choose personal details

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

doppelganger said:


> How to choose flags?


https://defence.pk/account/personal-details

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viking 63

how to chose Avatar , it only gives option for custom one, what happened to the ones on PDF !!


----------



## jhungary

Can you check this guy out

@Han dominance 

He claim to be Chinese but he don't speak a word of either simplified or traditional ChineseChinese


----------



## haman10

hi , my location flag doesnt show !! (syria)

i wanted to know if its a political move or its just a mistake to be taken care of !

tnx

@Zakii

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

haman10 said:


> hi , my location flag doesnt show !! (syria)
> 
> i wanted to know if its a political move or its just a mistake to be taken care of !
> 
> tnx
> 
> @Zakii



LOL!!! What political move? Do you think webby is friend of Bandar-bin-Sultan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

LoveIcon said:


> LOL!!! What political move? Do you think webby is friend of Bandar-bin-Sultan



i donno dude! ask him not me 

still i hope they can fix it !

off-topic : how are things going in great punjab ?


----------



## Sugarcane

haman10 said:


> i donno dude! ask him not me
> 
> still i hope they can fix it !
> 
> off-topic : how are things going in great punjab ?



Going well, how about you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

Is this nessesary to choose country flags?I mean what if... someone doesn't want to show his/her location?
-regards

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PoKeMon

Slav Defence said:


> Is this nessesary to choose country flags?I mean what if... someone doesn't want to show his/her location?
> -regards



Good for you and discussions(people wont be having some pre conceived perception about someone based on nationality) but not for forum's health. Flags shows the diversity of forum to visitors(read potential members) thereby helping it grow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mani Kamboh

how to select location flags?


----------



## scorpionx

Slav Defence said:


> Is this nessesary to choose country flags?I mean what if... someone doesn't want to show his/her location?
> -regards


Often people attack the flags,not the contents. In my view,without the flags, discussions might go more rational.


----------



## Zarvan

I live in Pakistan and my original country is Pakistan I just got the message to check my country flag thing but I can't find the option in my personal settings @Aeronaut @WebMaster



Aether said:


> Please change your country and location flags to right location or action could be taken against your account. Real flags are important for discussions and credibility.
> 
> Some of you have recently changed your flags to Norfolk Island, Palestine and North Korea, please change it to correct location immediately or warning/infractions may follow due to violation of forum rules.


Please tell How to do it although I have named it correctly my location didn't changed but still please tell me how to change it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Zarvan said:


> Please tell How to do it although I have named it correctly my location didn't changed but still please tell me how to change it


I see your flags are showing correctly but yes I am not able to find the right location at this myself --- I think webby has changed some settings again. But since your flags are showing correct location, you shouldn't be bothered

@WebMaster

Where are the flag options disappeared? --- also we have another thread created by you so I think we either merge or close this thread?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OCguy

Slav Defence said:


> Is this nessesary to choose country flags?I mean what if... someone doesn't want to show his/her location?
> -regards



From my short time here, I would say that the mandatory use of flags is important for this particular site. Yes, they open a poster up to ad hominem attacks based on generally unrelated topics, or attacks on their country. But the members who resort to such tactics will not stop just because there are no flags. Instead it would be a guessing game or witch hunt, with "What country are you from?" being the new off-topic distraction.

Right or wrong, the way we perceive and respond to a post is influenced by the stated nationality. When used correctly, it gives perspective of the poster's ideas and viewpoints to the reader, allowing a more informed response.

For example, if I came across a genuine post that stated "America is not a reliable defense partner in the long term", I would give a much different reply if the poster was from Pakistan, or if they were from South Korea.

For me, the appeal of PDF is exactly what the flags represent: An opportunity to directly interact with people who have a completely different understanding of the world than I do, and conversely who normally would not have an opportunity to see the thoughts of someone who grew up in the circumstances that I did.

Cheers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gau8av

oops, didn't know the admins here had a notice out for this. I would change them but can't find an option to do so.

for the record.. India/Indian here but I put a Russian one as well because... I support them etc, go Vlad !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Eurock

I met a canadian who was not sure about his origin. His parents went to Zambia before partition of India. He was born in africa and later moved to canada. I wonder what flags he might hold here? 
The flag of origin is complicated, by this logic many of pakistanis are of indian origin and many indians may be of pakistani origin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## baajey

@moderator:
please change my flags from india-uae to india-india.
i m back in india.

thanx in advance.


----------



## Zabaniyah

idunezakir and Cortana are false-flaggers:
idunezakir
Obama Go Back | Page 3


----------



## jhungary

Eurock said:


> I met a canadian who was not sure about his origin. His parents went to Zambia before partition of India. He was born in africa and later moved to canada. I wonder what flags he might hold here?
> The flag of origin is complicated, by this logic many of pakistanis are of indian origin and many indians may be of pakistani origin.



you think that is bad? 

My mother was a vietnamese-australian national of Chinese origin and my dad is a mexican-american and i was born in the US and i lived in Hong Kong China most of my life and later married to a swede, and now i am living in Australia, now please tell me which origin flag i should put?? loo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SvenSvensonov

@WebMaster

Would you so kind as to change my country flag to that of Sweden? I call the US home, and my loyalty is first and foremost to the US, but I was born in Sweden and still hold a great deal of respect and admiration (plus I travel home a lot to visit my family) for my homeland and would like my flags to reflect this. Plus, due to my user name too many people ask me if I'm Russian or just assume that I am. I'd like to further limit this problem by providing more clarity on my national background.

Thanks,

SvenSvensonov

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kristian

I will to change father and mother land Finland.
Many celebs in Hollywood.
Great movies.

Sweden here I live I never change country flag.
To left on my profile Mods can change.
To Norway.
Or Sweden.

Please.

*I will now only finnish or swedish flags on my profile.*


----------



## opruh

Hi! can you change all my flags to the Philippines. Thank you.


----------



## baajey

hi please change all my flags to india.


----------



## Kristian

Hello Mods.

Will to change my finnish flag to British or Norweigan.

Please change to me.


----------



## flamer84

Hello.Pls change my current resident country to UK pls.Thanks


----------



## Vergennes

flamer84 said:


> Hello.Pls change my current resident country to UK pls.Thanks



Hi my friend,you are finally back,hope you are doing well. 
-
You can do it yourself : Go to personal details and then search "Location",then you can change your flag location..


----------



## flamer84

Vauban said:


> Hi my friend,you are finally back,hope you are doing well.
> -
> You can do it yourself : Go to personal details and then search "Location",then you can change your flag location..
> 
> View attachment 296441




Hello...i've been busy with the moving and all.I know about that feature,i've selected it,but it says denied......

@Vauban fixed it...it worked this time

So,what's new ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Parmanu

Hi Mods, i would like to change my flags and remove them from my profile, if it is possible. 
Is it ok with tte rules? 

Thank you fellas .!


----------

